# Javascript extern speichern



## Mailliw (25. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich arbeite gerade an einem neues Design für meine Website, und hierfür habe ich mir mit Macromedia Fireworks ein Javascript-Dropdownmenü gebastelt. Da abzusehen ist das sich der Umfang der Website und damit auch der Navigationsleiste von Zeit zu Zeit ändern wird, und ich eigentlich nicht jedes mal das Javascript in allen Seiten anpassen möchte, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, dieses Script in einer seperaten .js datei (oder so) zu Speichern, welche dann durch eine "include" funktion oder so in allen Seiten eingebunden wird. Ich habe mir bereits einige Beiträge mit dem Suchbegriff "include" durchgelesen, aber keine schien so recht auf mein Problem zu passen.

Ist mein Vorhaben überhaupt technisch realisierbar

MfG

mailliw


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. April 2005)

Dazu brauchst du kein include()....
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/intro.htm#javascriptdateien


----------



## Mailliw (25. April 2005)

Danke erstmal für die prompte Antwort. 
Hat anscheinend große Nachteile, sich in einem Programm wie "Fireworks" einfach ein Script "zusammenzuklicken", ohne die Sprache an sich zu beherschen.

Ich hab jetzt in dem <head> Teil also das Javascript in eine Datei herrausgeschnitten und durch
<script src="mmLoadMenus.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
ersetzt.
Die Scriptteile im <body>, die anscheinend zum Aufruf der Funktion dienen habe ich unverändert gelassen. Nun bekomme ich aber beim Aufruf eine Menge Fehlermeldungen, die sich beschweren, die Variablen seiein alle nicht definiert. 
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. April 2005)

Falls du alles herausgeschnitten hast...in eine externe JS-Datei darf nicht alles rein, was in einer eingebetteten steht.
Die <script>-Tags und HTML-Komentarklammern dürfen dort nicht stehen.

Bsp:eingebettet:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
//der Javascript-code
//-->
</script>
```

Bsp:externe JS-Datei:

```
//der Javascript-code
```


----------

